# Remington JHP vs Winchester FMJ



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

I was at WalMart and decided to grab some Remington JHP for $20 and also some Winchester FMJ for $15...both were 100 rounds each; both were 115 grain as well.

I may have been halucinating, but I was pretty sure at the time that the Remington JHP had MUCH more muzzle flash than the Winchester FMJs.

Does that sound right? Also, the Remington JHP were fired AFTER 150 roundsof Winchester FMJ went through the barrel...would this have any effect?

Like I said, I may have been making it up in my own brain, but it did seem to me like the JHP made more flash than the Winchesters did. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've actually warned against buying that brand many times - I got your PM, and saw that you said you couldn't find the ammo section on the site - I sent U the link.

I bought some a few years ago. That Green Box Remington JHP is almost blinding at my indoor range. That is not what ya wanna carry.

I carried Hydrashoks for years, but about 10 months or so ago, I saw a review of the Winchester JHP from Wal-Mart - the personal protection stuff. U get 50 rounds for about $13 instead of just 20.

I am satisfied with that stuff, and now have it in all my guns minus 1. As I rotate out old ammo, it will also be going into my P99c.

I 'd recommend just getting rid of the Remington by shooting it, and either buying that Winchester Personal Protection ammo at wal-mart, or go buy some other brand of hollow points.

I still have about 10-15 rounds of that stuff sitting in a box, but I got rid of the rest of it. U don't need that much flash in a self defense situation. Good god - I'd hate to shoot the stuff in a gun with a comp at night.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> I've actually warned against buying that brand many times - I got your PM, and saw that you said you couldn't find the ammo section on the site - I sent U the link.


Shipwreck...

Feel free to move this thread to the ammo section...

Is that typical of Remington 9mm bullets, or just the JHP?

I bought them because they were so cheap, but now, I think I'll take your advice and get the WWB JHP or some other brand. I like the hydrashocks, but they are a bit heavier (135gr). Is a heavier bullet good for hollow point? I suppose it slows the bullet some to prevent over penetration right?

Wal-Mart does not carry Hydrashock, and I refuse to buy ammo from my local gun store (unless it is the end of the world)...I'll have to get some hydrashock at the gun show in mid-February or maybe buy online. You gotta buy about 4 boxes to overcome the shipping expense, but $15/box is better than $20/box.

Any thoughts on Winchester Ranger JHP?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

bangbang said:


> Shipwreck...
> 
> Feel free to move this thread to the ammo section...
> 
> ...


The Ranger stuff is great too. And yea, U would have to go to a sporting good store that sells ammo or a guns tore to get HydraShok (Academy sells it, but not sure if U have an Academy store in your area.

The higher end Remington JHP like Golden Sabers do not have this issue. Its just these it seems, because they are doing them cheaper.

If I remember correctly, my Hydrashoks are 124 grain. And, I have several boxes of that WWB Personal Protection ammo - those are 147 grain.

Honestly, all of the name brand hollow points are good. Just practice shooting what U carry to make sure the gun works. That is why that WWB JHP is a good deal. And, they are good rounds too. Sometimes people put too much emphasis on brands. In the case of that cheap Remington, however. Its really only good for range use in testing how your gun feeds hollow points. After I saw the flash, I basically used the rest for the range.

But, I suppose if U wanna stack up a lot of ammo for an emergency, its acceptable. Better than nothin' else, especially at that price point...


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Any experience with the Remington Golden Sabres? Do they flash like their cheaper JHPs?

I think I am going to standardize on a bonded premium ammo for Home defense. So far, I have narrowed it down to Golden Sabres or Gold Dots. I have seen some ballistics tests that show the Golden Sabres to expand more than the Gold Dots do after passing through clothing. Both bullets perform well in gelatin, but the GS expand much better than the GD after passing through clothing first. 

Right now, I have Winchester WB 147gr JHP (15 rounds) and Federal 135gr Hydrashocks (15 rounds) ready for an intruder. Basically, one magazine has the Federal load, and the other has the Winchester.

I would not be against getting rid of both of those...and switching to the Remington GS if overall, it is a GREAT bullet. 

I feel that I need to fire about 100-200 of the specific bullet through my gun before I can "depend" on it. Hydrashocks cost too much to just fire 200 bullets at the range, and I fear that Gold Dots are not far behind them in cost.

I have seen the Golden Sabres for about $13 per 25 online, and if you buy 10 boxes at a time, it will only cost $11 (plus shipping of course)

The Gold dots do not have any bulk discounts, and they sell for $14 per 20 (not 25)...so if they do not expand as well after clothing as the Golden Sabres do...I think the Sabres may be the bullet of choice for me.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I used to carry Golden Sabers in a 380 I owned in the 1990s. It did not have that flash - but I also don't believe I ever fired it at an indoor range. So, can't say for sure.


----------



## IKIDDP5 (Sep 22, 2006)

Both Gold Dots and Golden Sabers are excellent choices.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

I've got winchester FMJ for cheaper rounds.


----------

